# butcher's twine



## pops6927 (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.henrywinningdirect.co.uk/butchers--chefs-cooking-string--twine-2-c.asp


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 23, 2019)

Other than the pretty colors, is their any advantage to this twine from across the pond??


----------



## siege (Sep 23, 2019)

You can get some on Amazon for $5 or so. Free shipping on Prime, or with a $25 purchase. There is always something you can add to get over $25. And they know it.


----------



## sigmo (Sep 24, 2019)

I've gotten this stuff twice, and it's dandy:


Cheap, and with free prime shipping if you're a prime member.  I often find use for cooking twine.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2019)

Buy American ......   Made in the U .S.A. .....


----------



## dannylang (Sep 24, 2019)

I agree Dave.
dannylang


----------



## sigmo (Sep 24, 2019)

It's hard to prove, but the Amazon offering appears to be American made, from a manufacturer in Texas.  But who knows?

The main thing I was looking for the first time I ordered some was for it to be pure cotton so it wouldn't be as likely to lend some sort of funk to the food. I wasn't having any luck finding good old cooking twine locally.  I don't think people use it at home as much as they once did.


----------

